# Background Reading - When Empire Hits Home, Parts 1 & 2



## onq (5 Apr 2010)

Here are three Articles by Andrew Gavin Marshall I found thought provoking.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=18263



http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=17736

ONQ.


----------

